# Kindle problem



## Somerset (Oct 1, 2013)

Rather unfair on Kindle - the problem is me. I've bought a book for the Kindle and it has got as far as my downloads. I can't remember how to get it from the PC to the Kindle. I don't think I have Wifi - but I do have a cable which goes from the PC to the Kindle.

I have a look around the Kindle help section but can only find what to do if something has been wrongly downloaded.

Help would be welcome as the book is Waltke's OT theology and we are going away for a few days this weekend and I was hoping it could be my "holiday" reading.


----------



## Logan (Oct 1, 2013)

Ken,

I don't know where you bought the Kindle book but I'm going to assume that the Kindle book is the correct format (some websites sell ebooks for other devices as well).

To get it from your PC to your Kindle you can connect your Kindle and it should show up as another drive (if you are on Windows, open up "My Computer" and then open up your Kindle).
Then take the file you wish to put on your Kindle, and drag it over to the "Documents" folder on your Kindle. This is where all your books are stored.
Disconnect your Kindle safely ("eject it" on your computer and then remove the cable once it is safe to remove).
The new book should automatically be detected and available to you now.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you very much indeed - book now on Kindle.


----------



## KMK (Oct 1, 2013)

You can also email the document to your kindle as an attachment. Your can find your kindle email address under 'Settings'.


----------



## Edward (Oct 1, 2013)

KMK said:


> You can also email the document to your kindle as an attachment.



I think you need Wi-fi for that. 



Somerset said:


> I don't think I have Wifi


----------



## KMK (Oct 1, 2013)

Edward said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > You can also email the document to your kindle as an attachment.
> ...



I think all kindles have Wi-Fi. Some don't have 3G.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Oct 1, 2013)

All Kindle users should be aware of _Send to Kindle for PC_


----------



## Edward (Oct 2, 2013)

KMK said:


> I think all kindles have Wi-Fi. Some don't have 3G.



I had read it to mean he didn't have Wi-Fi at his house. And while I don't have any experience in England, I know free wi-fi in Germany is not nearly as prevalent as it is in the US. (For example, you have to have a T-Mobile phone to get Wi-Fi at a McDonalds).


----------

